# App store information



## joker450 (15 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
Petite question sous forme dexemple.
Si jamais jaurais un souci genre plantage pc avec réinstallation itunes ou encore changement d ipod.
Es que es les applications doive être racheté ?
Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Mai 2012)

Non  Il te suffit de te connecter sur le MAS et tu re-télécharge les applis. Les logiciels achetés sont liées à ton compte ( Apple ID ) et non à ta machine


----------



## joker450 (15 Mai 2012)

Un grand merci lepetitpiero pour cette reponce hiper rapide.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Mai 2012)

Par contre le correcteur orthographique est intégré et gratuit, et l'application Bescherelle n'est pas si chère que ça.


----------

